# Car Underglow and interior glow question.



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok so I have ALWAYS been wondering and haven't found a clear cut answer. I want to put some underglow on my new car and some minor interior glow. I know everywhere blue, red, green, and yellow are illegal but what about white and other colors? I wouldn't be driving around on public streets with it on just turn it on when I am off a public road showing off. 

Also about interior glow. I know the glow should not be directly visible from the outside. (meaning the actual glowing tube) But would it be okay if I put it underneath the dashboard and such? Also it WOULD be blue if possible, it would not strobe or pulsate in any way just be a flat blue. Also it would not be that bright just a minor glow. If ANYONE can help me especially with the underglow part I would greatly appreciate it. And I forgot to mention the underglow and interior glow WOULD be on separate switches, so they would NOT turn on automatically when I started my car or turned on my other lights. Thanks for your time! And I hope I get a nice clear cut answer.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

Yellow is not illegal to have on your car. ALL color underglow is illegal. But if you dont have it on while on public roads, nobody will ticket you. You will still get made fun of though.

RICE!


----------



## demon_54 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok well what about inspections? Will the inspector see it and fail me because he knows its illegal? That I am worried about too. And I am still wondering on interior glow.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Grow up, and stop watching The Fast and the Furious. It hasn't been cool since 2001, and it wasn't really cool then either.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Def a member stirring the crap...!


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

wait a minute, let me get my popcorn before it all starts


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

7costanza said:


> Def a member stirring the crap...!


 Maybe, but I guess I'll be the one to pitch the legit answer before the flames fly...

As far as interior lights, there's no illegality to any color that I know of, provided the lights do not flash.

All undercarriage lighting--any after market lighting actually--is illegal per 540 CMR 22.06 if it doesn't meet the DOT CFR standards, and undercarraige lighting certainly does not.

I don't how an inspection station would fail you for it; it's only illegal to use it on public roadways. Keep in mind, if the car is a daily driver, some friends of mine who had the undercarriage lights would always take it off in the winter because the salt would ruin the casing of the lights.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

*YO YO YO* *check out my ghost car yo![-X*


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Pats, that's a cool whip, yo! Bet you get lots o b*tches in that whoopty!


----------



## demon_54 (Nov 1, 2009)

> Maybe, but I guess I'll be the one to pitch the legit answer before the flames fly...
> 
> As far as interior lights, there's no illegality to any color that I know of, provided the lights do not flash.
> 
> ...


Thank you, at least there is one decent person here. And as for Hush, I never liked that movie and did I say its cool? No I didn't I was asking a simple legality question. Maybe you should be Obie and give a legitimate answer first. I thank you Obie for the proper answer and this will be my last time on this site just because I thought I was going to be around some mature people but apparently not.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Anyone else remember those baby dolls that glowed when you squeezed thier bellies?


Im sure Snipe does........Sniiiipe....you still have yours dont you.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

mtc said:


> Anyone else remember those baby dolls that glowed when you squeezed thier bellies?
> 
> I think they were recalled...


Glow worms.....they gave bad little kids cancer. Or was that Street Glow? I can't remember. I just remember SOMEONE got cancer.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

Cancer.... kids rolling over on them and starting fires..... same thing.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Kid forget the "underglow" tubes get some C-4 and wire it in to the ignition. Get a remote starter and step back when you start the car. Your really going to like the light that's emitted, It's really cool.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

_"Thank you, at least there is one decent person here. And as for Hush, I never liked that movie and did I say its cool? No I didn't I was asking a simple legality question. Maybe you should be Obie and give a legitimate answer first. I thank you Obie for the proper answer and this will be my last time on this site just because I thought I was going to be around some mature people but apparently not."_

_Mature people? I thought he said he looked around MC for a few before posting, guess not. _


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

"However, maturity need not reflect one's actions in a social situation among well-known peers, as in these situations there is no need to establish a sense of maturity as once maturity is established, it by no means has to be a norm. Furthermore, one need not establish maturity on how others view their personality, because a casual observer cannot totally judge someone he or she does not know on a personal level.
Maturity is something of personal character, or how one acts in stressful or difficult situations, because then a person's true ability to react to a situation can be seen. Fake social interactions are often misjudged as many people rely on outward appearance to mask inner strengths/weaknesses so as to present a simpler version of oneself to the world."

(thanks psycologist B.W. Roberts)

so in this regard, we must say unto you, GFY twice with a dirty wet pine cone


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

demon_54 said:


> this will be my last time on this site just because I thought I was going to be around some mature people but apparently not.


Let me speak for everyone; we are all collectively weeping. Please, good sir. Stay and grace us with all your glory.:HS:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

jedediah1 said:


> so in this regard, we must say unto you, GFY *twice* with a dirty wet pine cone


:L: Lord help me, it's the *twice* that got me


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sadly dimwit__54 will be missed........ I'm not sure how to break this to Gil. Sir I know you just returned from Iraq but you MUST close your site. There is NO WAY it will survive the loss of such an impotent member...... ;-)


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

fra444 said:


> Sadly dimwit__54 will be missed........ I'm not sure how to break this to Gil. Sir I know you just returned from Iraq but you MUST close your site. There is NO WAY it will survive the loss of such an *impotent* member...... ;-)


Absolutely laughing my fraking A... Off right now.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

In the words of the great Harry Dean Stanton in Repo Man: "You goddamned gypsy dildos" I also love the scene when the repo guy whips out his .45 and blasts back into the house, only to reveal later it was loaded with blanks.


----------

